# high fsh levels



## blue ribbon (Apr 23, 2007)

hi girls i had an appointment today with dr mc manus and was told as my fsh levels at the moment are 15.9 she said that this was very high and suggested ivf for us but she said when it came to retirval i might only produce 3-4 eggs which i found really upsetting has anyone experience this and if so i would be most grateful for any feedback 
i myself think this is very bad as u always hear of ones producing 12-14 eggs


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Blue Ribbon,
I'm sorry you have had this news.
My fsh levels fluctuated, the RVH would not consider us for ivf. Origin said if my levels came down from 15+ to 10, then I could try. I only had 2 follicles, only got one egg and obviously one embryo.
I got a bfn, but it was important that I went through ivf, so I could come to terms with accepting donor eggs.
There are many things you can do, from acupunture to changing your diet, these appeared to bring my levels down, but my egg quality was poor.
PM me if you want to discuss anything.
Take care
Poppy x


----------



## blue ribbon (Apr 23, 2007)

hi poppy 
thanks for repling as i said my first ever fsh was 15.9 at the statr of the year i then had another taken and it was 12.9 after that i became pregnant naturally but sadly mc at 9 weeks in july i then had my fsh take again 2 weeks ago and it was 9, however dr mc manus told me that they use my first fsh as a baseline and that ivf would be the next step however she also metioned that when starting treatment she would put me on the highest dose of drugs what do u think any advise please as i am so confused


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Blue Ribbon,
Such sad news about your miscarriage  
Your levels appear to be fluctuating, when they are this low, I would advise you to try treatment.You may have a good outcome..who knows? I am not sure if you are having treatment through the Nhs. We were told at the RVH that my level of 15 was too high.
At Origin, I had the highest dose of drugs, This is, what I can remember, two vials for your daily injection( if I could have had more I would have taken them!)
Unfortunately with a high fsh, your chances of having a high number of good quality eggs is diminished. As I said I was glad I tried with my own eggs or should I say egg! We had a scan of my two follicles and given the option of whether to proceed with treatment. It was to be my last chance so of course we said yes!
After this ivf treatment, my levels went up to 40, that was in June. It is so heartbreaking waiting every month for the results, so I have not been since.
I have opted for donor eggs, but that is not a choice everyone wants to make!
If the doctors are suggesting you go for ivf, then they must think you have a chance.
Try not to worry, it does only take one embryo and you could be lucky! 

Contact me anytime! 
Poppy x
Take care


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Blue Ribbon, I can understand how you arr feeling, I also had a high FSH  during tx at the RVH and was also told by Dr Mcmanus that I was ay risk of not producing enough eggs. I proceeded with ivf, and only produced one follicle ( on three attempts), so she was right. However, the best way to find out is to do ivf, and then you will know. The doctors are not always right, but I always used their advice as a guideline.  Very best of luck , Shellyjxxx


----------



## blue ribbon (Apr 23, 2007)

hi shellyj
thanks you so much for your reply i was wondering do they take into consideration the last fsh level taken as mine which was taken not that long ago was 9 which is still slightly high any advise? i don't want to get my hopes up


----------

